# Fermer UIAlertView sans bouton



## julha (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à fermer une UIAlert sans l'appui sur un bouton, donc je cherche une méthode du genre [myUIAlertView dismiss]. Tout ce que j'ai trouvé dans la doc c'est setHidden:TRUE ou removeFromSuperView, mais ces 2 méthodes cachent seulement l'alerte sans la détruire, et donc tout le reste de l'écran est "freezé", vu que l'alerte en activité freeze l'écran. Merci par avance à ceux ou celles qui se pencheront sur mon problème (s'il y en a  ).

J'ai oublié de préciser que je me fiche d'utiliser UIAlertView ou un autre objet, tout ce que je veux c'est afficher une alerte pour dire a l'utilisateur de patienter, et pouvoir la fermer quand le truc est fini.


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2010)

creer ta propre modal view, c'est la magie de l'objet


----------



## julha (10 Mai 2010)

Oui c'est ce que j'avais fait avant, mais le souci c'est que mon appli est trop lente au démarrage et donc je voulais minimiser les éléments graphiques pour que ça soit plus rapide.


----------

